# Excel Deter Coprophagia Treatment



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, the other day I bought 'Excel Deter Coprophagia Treatment' (tablets to stop my pup eating his own poo).

https://secure.techxpress.net/psistoreonline.com/images/uploads/2008022916203826278_med.jpg

I noticed that it says nothing about the correct dosage I should give him. Has anyone ever used these and know how much and when he's to get a tablet?

*EDIT:*

Its ok I found the correct dosage on some website. Its one tablet daily for every 10lbs of body weight for two weeks.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, I have not used them but I did follow your link to try and find out what is in them - could only see the picture.

Personally, I would not give a puppy any tablet unless I had discussed it with the vet.
How does the tablet work? Does it cause vomiting?
I ask about the vomiting as there is an alcohol deterrent for people that acts in this way.

I hope someone here is able to give you some information.

Sgurr


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's whats in them:

*Active Ingredients* per tablet
Monosodium Glutamate - 200mg
Oleoresin Capsicum - 21mcg

*Inactive Ingredients:*
Brewers Yeast, Garlic, Glycerin, Magnesium Stearate, Stearic Acid, Thiamine Hydrochloride.

It specifically says they are for dogs and puppies. Bought them from 'Pets at Home'.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

I had another trawl around the net and there is a similar product Dis-Taste with the same ingredients - it seems to work by making the poo unpleasant to taste by using cayenne pepper (Oleoresin Capsicum) and a flavour enhancer MSG.

Oleoresin Capsicum is the main ingerdient in self defence 'pepper sprays' and MSG can cause hyper activity in humans (Chinese Restaurant Syndrome) by the way.

So presumably the inactive ingredients mask the taste as the dog has the tablet and then the pepper and MSG goes in the poo. Yuck! Gets revues as effective though.
Apparently if you dog eats his own poo, you dose him, it it regularly eats another dog's poo, you dose that dog. Recommended that you halve the tablet for a 5 lb dog.

Good luck with it,

Sgurr


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

FlyinBrian said:


> Here's whats in them:
> 
> *Active Ingredients* per tablet
> Monosodium Glutamate - 200mg
> ...


Hmm. I wouldn't call thiamine an inactive ingresient. It's vitamin B1 - and yeast also contains B group vitamins, so be careful there. And whilst magnesium stearate and stearic acid are widely used in foods, sweets and medicines, they are known to cause depletion of T-cells and hence can compromise the immune system, so again be careful.


----------

